# selling via motorhome depot?



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Anybody ever used this broker to sell their van?

http://www.motorhomedepot.com/sell_my_motorhome.asp

Thinking this may be a good route to go down as trade in offers are an insult.

Jed


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jed

I cannot see why they will wish to offer more than dealers, the only realistic offers may come from a private sale. However when we sold our van 18 months ago, we really shopped around and had offers from £12,000 to £23,500 which to my mind was a massive difference. As we only paid £25,000 2 years earlier, it seemed only fair to accept £12,000. Unfortunately the people offering the highest figure were willing to get the exact van we wanted and were offering a better warranty, which they honoured. Such is life!

Seriously, do not give up shopping around.

Alan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Whoever gets involved in the sale will want their cut, simple as that.

Best way is private, then you get all the cut, so to speak.

Why let someone else take a share of YOUR money.

Paul.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Wait until March.

Pay £16 for a 30 day CLASSIFIED listing on eBay. Don't select the 'allow buyer to submit best offer' as its a flawed feature and lets be honest, nobody serious will offer without seeing it.

Lots of pictures (de-personalise), nice thorough description (use manufacturers spec, detail and price any options, service history etc).

If you want to go the whole hog buy a £11 phone from Tesco and use that number (you don't even have to top it up to receive calls!).

Accept payment via bank transfer (CHAPS is usually same day), cash (pay it into the bank before releasing the vehicle) or Cheque (obtain confirmation from the bank before relasing).

Write a receipt "Private Sale. Sold as seen and inspected. No warranty expressed or implied", two copies, signed by buyer and yourself.

Sounds like a lot of work, doesn't it? Probably two days in all, what with fencing the calls etc?

What if I told you that you'd likely get between *£500 - £1500* per day for your troubles? Because that is likely the minimum premium you'd receive vs letting the vehicle go for trade in / broker. Does it still seem such hard work? 

Remember you'll likely be selling to other motorhomers - like you! I've had some lovely people come view motorhomes and ever vehicle I've sold for myself or family has sold within a month and for the asking price.

Good luck with your sale


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

jedi said:


> Anybody ever used this broker to sell their van?
> 
> http://www.motorhomedepot.com/sell_my_motorhome.asp
> 
> ...


They offered us £8000 less than our trade-in on a new van.

I reckon we probably lost £5K + compared with a private sale though...


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for replies. I'll attempt to sell privately on ebay.

Jed


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why not advertise it on here too. What are you selling, we are looking. So go to classified forum and put it in, also go to classifieds and put photos and detail in. Reading on mobile, but it was free if you are a subscribed member. 

Worth a try

But like others I also used eBay and here, and it sold both times from the listings on my groups, 

Carol


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you are on facebook.. put a free listing here...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/610527115641833/

you can just link it to your ebay advert....


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Addie said:


> Wait until March.
> 
> Pay £16 for a 30 day CLASSIFIED listing on eBay. Don't select the 'allow buyer to submit best offer' as its a flawed feature and lets be honest, nobody serious will offer without seeing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Addie for persuading me to go Ebay. Sold within 24 hours of listing to first viewer at asking price


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant Jedi!!!

How will we recognise you now? Are you intending to replace your van?

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

jedi said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until March.
> ...


What and how much was it?


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Brilliant Jedi!!!
> 
> How will we recognise you now? Are you intending to replace your van?
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,

I'll be the one walking around with a wallet full of bank notes and a smile on my face :lol:

Now I've sold the search for a replacement will be easier. Don't want to be without a van for too long. It'll soon be time to hit the road - difficult with no wheels.

I'll be at the show so I'll come around and see you all.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

teemyob said:


> What and how much was it?


As someone who has been scouring the internet daily and visiting many dealers for the last 6 months it was priced sensibly. I've owned motorhomes for 15 years and purchased 3 previous vans

How much? Less than £20000 - £7000 more than trade-in and a lot more than Motorhome Depot thought they could get for me.

So, no, I didn't give it away :roll:

Jed

PS if you were asking because you were interested in purchasing, you're too late. :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My commission is usually a minimum of 5%*

(*that is, any beer 5% or above! :lol: )

Glad you got it sold!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Newark is on the horizon and you never know what may come up. Pop your head in if you do come to the show.

Alan


----------



## kimmike (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi to any thinking of buying a Motorhome from Motorhome Depot the branch we dealt with was Mansfield. Very nice people to start with, we paid £31000 for this Motorhome saw it on Ebay 1st problem was on collection engine management light was on, was told because engine battery went flat whilst cleaning, so took it local Fiat Dealer they sorted problem nothing to do with battery going flat we paid for this,2nd problem only 1 set of keys they kindly paid for additional key but we paid for other hab keys, 3rd problem Fiat told us that it had the incorrect engine battery and had not been secured or even terminals tightened so we had to purchase new one and replace battery clamp bolt which was missing, 4th problem on our first trip away leisure battery only lasted 15 mins before going flat so we had to purchase a new one we have contacted them on several occasions but conversations were a little different you might say to when we first purchased, and are still waiting for a refund, they told us they check vehicle and valet before collection there idea and my idea of valet must be very different as I would not leave green moss around windows and would wash the roof. The moral of this story is if you purchase a vehicle form this company check it all thoroughly and ask about warranty I did not expect this from a £31000 having only covered under 4,000 miles other than those few problems we love this Autotrail 660, hope this helps other people. Mike & Kim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for the information which may help others and perhaps myself from deciding whether Motorhome Depot are the dealers to buy from. They claim to have several awards which would seem to be in their favour generally. Unfortunately it should be noted that any individual van can, on its own, demonstrate the potential shortcomings that we all try to avoid. It would be valuable at this point to hear from the dealer to get a two sided view of this sale.
I hope that the company will quickly cover the costs of your initial problems, which most good dealers would certainly do unless the vehicle was sold as seen or with other limitations to their sales responsibilities.
However, you now have a nice, reasonably new van to enjoy with what I hope will be the minimum of problems in the future.
If my own experiences are anything to go by, just after buying I discovered a few minor niggles which were instantly rectified and any future visits to my dealer have been on an annual basis for a service and a habitation check.
Have fun!

Alan


----------



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Sold a Motorhome through the Motorhome depot in NI, no problems at all and were great to deal with.


----------



## Purplyhaze (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi
Have tried to view a motorhome via Motorhome depot but it seems they can't be bothered to arrange this, nobody ever rings back so am left in limbo, very amateurish company in my opinion and will not be dealing with them.... AVOID..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to view one at the Mansfield depot, not impressed by the vans or the staff, it seems they just take them on and hope for the best, no product knowledge, no interest in answering question, would I use them to sell, definitely not, it seems that ask the seller what they want and just add a commission so it just makes the van less appealing than one being sold privately, difficult to negotiate with to, so I wouldn't buy from them, parasites spring to mind.


----------



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I went to view one at the Mansfield depot, not impressed by the vans or the staff, it seems they just take them on and hope for the best, no product knowledge, no interest in answering question, would I use them to sell, definitely not, it seems that ask the seller what they want and just add a commission so it just makes the van less appealing than one being sold privately, difficult to negotiate with to, so I wouldn't buy from them, parasites spring to mind.


I suppose this is where it will get different with each "Depot". They are all franchises I would assume with different staff at each. I had no problems with the NI guys but haven't visited anywhere else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My problem with them is you pay approaching dealer prices, but I don't think you get dealer backup, the only plus is the detached way they're sold from the sellers point of view, I'd want my buyer to be able to ask me questions, and I'd want to be able to show them how it all works.


----------

